
Risk-First Software Development: The Menagerie - fiberbrb
https://www.i-programmer.info/bookreviews/4-methodology/12569-risk-first-software-development-the-menagerie.html
======
bobm_kite9
Hi,

Author here. I just saw this review was posted of my work.

As the i-programmer review points out, Risk-First is takes the view that all
the tasks we take on a software project are managing risk in some way, be it
dealing with feature risk, operational risk, or coordination risk in our teams
(for example).

All of the content in the book is on a github pages site at riskfirst.org, so
feel free to take a look at that before diving in.

Hope this is of use to people here, feel free to ask me anything.

thanks

